# rzr spacers?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i got a 08 rzr and was wondering if i could fit 27in mudlite on it with 1.5 spacers. they are 12 wide in the back and wanted to make sure the woulndnt still hit that motor mount. thank


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

you wouldn't even need spacers with the 27's. Have you put a lift on it yet? If not I have a good cheaper suggestion that will put you above most for a lot less. If you don't want the wide suspension and want to have more clearance than most four wheeler with 30's it is possible. You must have Gorillas to make it work though. Let me know if you interested and I will PM you.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont have gorillas but PM it to me i wana hear it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

don't listen to that ******* ....lol.. i've bought stock in gorilla axles cause of that yahoooo... just kidding


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

not to many will ride like I do. It's a tank....lol...just call me depth finder cause if there is a bottom I will try it.... Di you get your bearing replaced Walker?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea got it took care of there was nothing left of the old bearing...


----------

